# Guys cliffe brewery co Warwick



## BeauHarper (Oct 24, 2015)

Can't find anything whatsoever on this bottle! Bought it today and as I live in Canada I'm not up to date on these English made bottles. This one here is blown, and embossed GUY'S CLIFFE BREWERY CO WARWICK. On reverse Riley mnfg (manufacturing) co London S.W. (South west I assume). After much research online I couldn't find anything on this brewing company, anyone know anything on the bottle, the rarity and possibly the value that would be great!
Thanks in advance!
Beau Harper


----------



## mctaggart67 (Oct 25, 2015)

Found a reference that has this brewery operating from 1898 to 1900, though I'd take that with a grain of salt, as it seems to be an undocumented reference.


----------



## BeauHarper (Oct 27, 2015)

I believe I've found a bit of info on it... Turns out its a very rare bottle. And I have been told that it is sadly only worth it £10 roughly but isn't bad for the $5 Canadian that I paid for it. They made a flat bottom Hamilton or skittle in emerald green (shame they didn't make an amber or dark green). Then I asked about the romour that it was open from 1898-1900. He had no clue, he said it's very possible due to the rarity of the bottle but is unknown due to the Masonic secrets surrounding guys cliffe and their various fires.


----------



## BeauHarper (Oct 27, 2015)

Hopefully this photo will work. [attachment=image.jpeg]


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 27, 2015)

Gorgeous piece.


----------



## BeauHarper (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## John Crossling (Jun 14, 2020)

BeauHarper said:


> I believe I've found a bit of info on it... Turns out its a very rare bottle. And I have been told that it is sadly only worth it £10 roughly but isn't bad for the $5 Canadian that I paid for it. They made a flat bottom Hamilton or skittle in emerald green (shame they didn't make an amber or dark green). Then I asked about the romour that it was open from 1898-1900. He had no clue, he said it's very possible due to the rarity of the bottle but is unknown due to the Masonic secrets surrounding guys cliffe and their various fires.



The Guys Cliffe Brewery Company existed from 1898 until 1905 at Cliffe Hill, Coventry Road, Warwick and it advertised in the local spennal trade directory in 1900 which siad it belonged to the late Archer Seymour.  I have records of their brewers being  Fred. S. Hooper in 1900 - 1901; William B. Sewell in 1903 and Edward J. Nickisson in 1904.  I missed the opportunity to by an advertising poster for this brewery a few years ago which I still regret.  I have lived around Warwick since 1986 and i am researching the pubs and breweries. I intend to write a book on the subject. If you still have the bottle I would be interested in buying it or at least havinga good photograph of it against a plain background that could be used in a book.

I wonder if you still have it and can help.

Regards

John Crossling


----------

